# I was molested



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

By a Roo, lol yeah I went to visit some roos and one got a little fresh with me. First he grabbed my hand no biggy right then he grabbed my shirt ans started pulling it down then got my boob I was like yeah um help! My honey's parents took us out for lunch and site seeing and I had a blast pics to come. His parents got more pics so I am sure that I will have more, yes his parents took us lol Its a good sign for the relationship when the parents like you  One less thing to argue about.









































































Here are the Dingos I pictured them bigger and darker in color but they look like Chow shepherd mixes to me lol










A kookaburra or whatever bird 









A wombat they are freakin adorable









The Tazzy devils didnt want to come out of their sleeping place 









*The roos 
*





































Me with messed up hair feeding one of the roos



























This is Chester the molester here he is gently holding my hand then he went in for the kill lol Damn thing


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

nothin wrong with his thinkin,


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO tooo funny


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Omg gamer lol about your first encounterwith a kangaroo POST PICTURES STAT PLEASE


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hahaha to funny, yes i am waiting on pics


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok uploading pics now and yes there were white Roos  So I got pics like I promised


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe we can add Pic heavy to the title?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Kangaroos use to be my favorite animals.

I have a stuffed one(from Pooh) on my bed still~


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

omg look at the claws on that thing!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well you _did_ buy him dinner, Gamer.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Well you _did_ buy him dinner, Gamer.


Oh good point, us girls are such teases I guess. :rofl:


----------

